
First Round Capital Holiday Video 2011 - Rebecca Black Parody - jamesjyu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP4HiZt3DFE
======
JoshLedgard
Think of all the poor, unfed, startup founders and their children that could
have been funded instead of having this video produced... when... when will
someone think of the children.

------
swatermasysk
I am dumber for having watched this....still it was funny/corny.

------
jessed
Take the second most downvoted video on YouTube, parody it, ???, PROFIT

